# Speed Triggered Vibration? WTF!?!?!



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Okay, I got my tires balanced hoping that it'd fix a vibration I have. Nope. SO it's not the tires. It's a vibration that starts, literally, at 45mph. It wont go away till the car drops below 45. Any Ideas? It first starts in the Steering wheel than it'll shake through the entire car. Axles? Steering? Suspension? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You have several things to look at, at this point. Driveshaft, rear 1/2 shafts, wheel bearings. It's also possible one of the brake hubs on the car is warped or not seated properly. This will cause a lot of "run-out" when the wheel is bolted to it.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

So should I just take it somewhere and say find and fix the problem?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Garages will probably charge an arm and a leg for such an ambiguous assignment. "Find this problem" and they will find 100 other things to go with it. Are you mechanically inclined in the slightest? You should try to trace this problem yourself.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

that's what I'm afraid of. Could it have anything to do with the power steering? (power steering pressure hose is cracked) My dad says he think it's either the Half-shafts, CV Joints, or possibly the PS, but It vibrates even going straight on flat, even surfaces.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I don't think it's the PS.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

You could spend the rest of your life looking for the vibration.Spend the money, take it to a garage.Hope it's something cheap.You want to drive, not worry about it.Jamie


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm thinking about taking the car to nissan and having them inspect the car, and get quotes for all the work that needs to be done. I'd rather give them the car to pick apart then "Big Lou." Do you know if the dealership will do that? just pick it abart looking for what's wrong?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> I'm thinking about taking the car to nissan and having them inspect the car, and get quotes for all the work that needs to be done. I'd rather give them the car to pick apart then "Big Lou." Do you know if the dealership will do that? just pick it abart looking for what's wrong?


Yea man, they'll do anything you want.. for the right price.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

For an arm or a leg or your first born, usually. Seriously, this sort of thing is not hard to do yourself. Get the back end up off the ground, go around under there and shake all the moving parts. Driveshaft, 1/2 shafts, suspension..... Takes about 5 minutes and it's free. Move them around in all directions. Make sure you use blocks, rocks, spare tires, whatever else you have to make sure the car won't fall on you while you're underneath. And then go buy yourself beer for a month off what the dealer would have charged you, because you found the problem yourself.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

well... Here's a new development... I was running late tonight so I said "screw it, I can hold it kinda straight while it's shaking, and if it gets too bad I'll back off. but otherwise I'll just have a wicked-bad arm-pump when I get home." So I was rushing home flying up the freeway on-ramp when I realized the vibration had gone away. I looked down at the speedo and I was doing about 70-ish. Whaaaa? Yeah... It turans out it starts at 45 MPH, gets the worse at about 50-55 MPH, then fade away at 65 MPH. So if I'm below 45 MPH or above 67 MPH it's all gravy. Go figure. Just thought I'd share this for furter analysis/speculation. So good night. Got to be up at 7 and it's 2 now... and tomorrow's another 9 hour day... at least.  When does summer end? *sigh*


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like driveshaft to me. Same thing happened on my '71 Chrysler many yeasr ago, turned out all the U-bolts holding the driveshaft to the diff yoke were loose, and the nut was missing on one. I know the Zs diffs are set up differently, but it wouldn't hurt to look...... Look at the back of the transmission also, where the driveshaft comes out. 
Last resort, you might want to get someone to follow you, or someone to drive your car while you follow behind, and try to see if the any of the wheels wobble or anything unusual.


----------



## azmike (Jan 27, 2008)

zpool,
did u ever find out what the problem was. must be a driveshaft problem. it happened to me after Pee Boys installed a new center bearing. what a headache. i took it back to them week after week for mos.. they finally sent me to ammco, they fix it in 30 mins., it was driveshaft timing. it seems only a few people know how to fix it.

i have a HB x cab, 2 section driveshaft, 4x4, i could feel the vibartion "in the seat of my pants" as they say.


----------



## nickz3188 (Sep 27, 2007)

why would you bring back a 2 and a half year old thread?


----------



## azmike (Jan 27, 2008)

nickz3188 said:


> why would you bring back a 2 and a half year old thread?


I'm new to this net stuff maybe I shouldn't ask about something 2 1/2 yrs old.

I wanted to know if the problem had been solved and what they did to solve it. It seems to me out of respect for others there might have been a solution presented to the thread, but as I have said I'm new at this.

The question now, after your responce, is why u would care. Also why would u write out "2 and a half year..." rather than simply write 2 1/2 yrs. Oh, I'm not really asking u a question.


----------



## bugass (Feb 27, 2008)

*shake it up*

if it starts in the steering wheel and gets worse you have slightly bent rotors but it mor then liely could also be some bent arms up front if it stats in the rear it would be your rear diff or also suspension drive the car figure out front or back and then work from the wheels inward towards the tranny measuring and shaking it will take time but if you can do it yourself you are saving thousands come on 80 bucks an hour to let someone else drive your car thats a load of crap


----------



## azmike (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. The reason for the problem is not as you have written about. 

As I believe I have said, each time someone has taken off the drive shaft and reinstalled it the vibration has happened. It can be felt in the seat of your pants as it is called. It has been said that it is "drive shaft timeing", by those who have repaired it. It seems that very few mechanic's know about the problem and how to solve it. If I didn't metion it, it's a 2 piece drive shaft and there's center bearing. 

The key to this problem is "the drive shaft was removed by a couple of people at differnt times of course, and replaced, after which the vibration occured."

Thanks agian.


----------

